# Help identify my fish



## clbrainard (Dec 30, 2014)

I have a number of breedings pairs of cichlids in my tank. It is a small tank (36 bow front) due to a house fire we had. I was able to rescue them after the fire, but not the 75 gallon. We are rebuilding now. We plan to put in a large custom tank. This pictured fish and his mate is larger then most of my other fish... About 6". I used to think he was a giraffe cichlid but the coloring doesn't seem right... More blues and blacks then yellows. Orange on his bottom fin and a white ridge on his upper. He is interesting because he turns a creamy blue sometimes but if he is feeling territorial he gets the pattern on his body. Amazingly beautiful. I don't see an option to add a photo...


----------



## jw85 (Dec 24, 2013)

Can you upload to like image shack or something and post the link?


----------



## clbrainard (Dec 30, 2014)

Is there a place on this site to post pics?
I really do quite well, but at 61 I need a bit of coaching!


----------



## clbrainard (Dec 30, 2014)

I did it!
https://imageshack.com/i/eyXXGybcj


----------



## BDASTRK (Dec 12, 2014)

a Fusco maybe? Not real versed on that fish but maybe someone with more experience with that fish will chime in.


----------



## jw85 (Dec 24, 2013)

Hard to tell from the half shot, but it looks like a Nimbochromis polystigma to me.


----------



## clbrainard (Dec 30, 2014)

I do believe you got it jw85! I checked Nimbochromis polystigma on line and it seems right. He is amazing in that the markings totally disappear when he is relaxed. Thanks! Now I can do some research on him.


----------



## jlose600 (Aug 6, 2012)

Looks like a male Nimbochromis livingstoni to me. I had these about five years ago, and the male can get real mean!!


----------



## clbrainard (Dec 30, 2014)

Well, I looked them both up and jlose600 definitely got it right. I had thought it was polystigma, but after seeing the pictures for liviingstonii, I realize it wasn't. I will probably have to sell him since I won't have my larger tank for a while and he is beating everything up in the tank... the female is getting beat up too!


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Are those 5 pictures of the same fish?


----------



## clbrainard (Dec 30, 2014)

Yes, they are the same fish.


----------



## jw85 (Dec 24, 2013)

Oh I didn't see the other 4 pics. Agree on livingstoni.


----------



## clbrainard (Dec 30, 2014)

In my mind, this is the problem with pet store fish purchases. You buy these little innocuous fish that turn into monsters... and I love my cichlids. I had purchased a sweet little guy they were saying was a bumblebee cichlid.... NOT! It turned into a Tilapia buttikoferi.... a very lovely looking fish, but big and not pleasant to other fish in a tank.. I am going to have to start buying fish on line. What does anyone think of purchasing on line?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Here is another view of the fish


----------



## clbrainard (Dec 30, 2014)

Yes, indeed, it is. He is in breeding mode and actually was standing me off staring me down like I was bothering him.


----------



## jw85 (Dec 24, 2013)

clbrainard said:


> In my mind, this is the problem with pet store fish purchases. You buy these little innocuous fish that turn into monsters... and I love my cichlids. I had purchased a sweet little guy they were saying was a bumblebee cichlid.... NOT! It turned into a Tilapia buttikoferi.... a very lovely looking fish, but big and not pleasant to other fish in a tank.. I am going to have to start buying fish on line. What does anyone think of purchasing on line?


I only buy fish online, and this is why.


----------



## swimmingwiththefish (Aug 23, 2012)

It has been my experience that buying online is no guarantee either. I've used several "reputable" retailers and still got hybrids.


----------



## Kevin in Ky (Dec 31, 2013)

swimmingwiththefish said:


> It has been my experience that buying online is no guarantee either. I've used several "reputable" retailers and still got hybrids.


I can name one (site sponsor)..starts with a D (ends with..ave's) that I will personally guarantee you won't get hybrids.
..and you can almost set your watch by the said delivery time. I've never had 1 fish in 5 or 6 orders arrive dead..and honestly these fish are so much healthier and heartier than anything I've ever gotten from a Petstore,..it's easily worth the extra shipping cost.


----------



## clbrainard (Dec 30, 2014)

Good to know... I will have to check them out. Thanks


----------



## swimmingwiththefish (Aug 23, 2012)

Kevin in Ky said:


> I can name one (site sponsor)..starts with a D (ends with..ave's) that I will personally guarantee you won't get hybrids.
> ..and you can almost set your watch by the said delivery time. I've never had 1 fish in 5 or 6 orders arrive dead..and honestly these fish are so much healthier and heartier than anything I've ever gotten from a Petstore,..it's easily worth the extra shipping cost.


I will too!


----------



## BDASTRK (Dec 12, 2014)

I have seen some pretty cool Hybrids over the years and dont have a problem housing them if they look cool.


----------

